# Qu'on soit bien d'accord sur la batterie.



## Dredriban (10 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de recevoir mon MBA 2013. Je veux juste qu'on confirme ce que j'ai entendu dire. Pour conserver le plus longtemps les performances de la batterie d'un MBA, il faut dès qu'on peut le brancher sur secteur non-stop (Pour pas utiliser ses cycles) et faire une décharge totale par mois ? Et l'utiliser sans secteur quand on doit se déplacer, pour en revenant le brancher dès que possible. C'est bien ça ? Dès que prise il y a, on branche. 

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

C'est à peu près tout bon:
- Le laisser sur secteur -------> si l'on s'en sert (il y aura à la fois recharge du manquant et non décharge ensuite de la batterie). le laisser chargé sur le secteur sans l'utiliser n'est pas nécessaire.
- Ne pas utiliser le secteur quand on se déplace ----->  
- le brancher au secteur dès que possible ----> ce n'est pas indispensable car ce qui importe le plus c'est de ne pas descendre en dessous des 10% (perso je ne laisse pas descendre en dessous de 20% mais ce n'est pas toujours faisable !) de la capacité de la batterie.

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'un cycle est égal à une charge de 100% en une ou plusieurs charges.


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2013)

Merci. Du coup, tu ne recommandes pas de décharge TOTALE ? Et comment ça se passe, imaginons, je suis en fac. Ma journée n'est pas finie. J'en ai encore besoin, et je suis en-dessous de ton pourcentage indiqué ? 

Par-contre, ton premier point et ton dernier se contredise un peu, non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

Je n'ai rien dit sur la décharge totale une fois par mois mais c'est une bonne et indispensable pratique.

Parfois il est difficile (je l'ai précisé) de respecter la non décharge en dessous de 20% voire de 10%: Le besoin faisant nécessité tu pourras aller au maxi de la capacité (le plus important c'est que ce ne soit pas une routine)

Je ne vois pas où mes deux points se contredisent, sois plus précis.


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2013)

Merci. J'ai compris. Ok. Le moins possible en-dessous de 20%. En fait, ça dépend comment on lit. J'imagine que ton dernier point signifie qu'il n'est pas indispensable de le brancher cash sur secteur si on ne s'en sert pas. 

Je pense que tu as voulu dire ça. Moi je voyais plus la chose comme ça. J'ai fait une journée pleine en cours avec le MBA. Je reviens il est à 30%. SI je dois m'en servir, je le branche cash sur secteur, mais si je ne m'en sers pas, je le laisse ainsi. C'est bien ça ? (Enfin, dans tous les cas, je serai obligé de le brancher pour qu'il soit à 100% le lendemain). 

PS : Dans ce dernier cas de figure, imaginons, je n'ai pas à m'en servir. Je le veux à 100% pour le lendemain. Il est à 30 là. Le brancher sans s'en servir ne craint rien ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2013)

Voilà, c'est bien çà.
Si tu as des durées d'utilisation journalières importantes il est évident que tu aura à le recharger tous les soirs car tu ne pourra pas te permettre de repartir le lendemain avec une charge en dessous de 50%. (et encore là, c'est certainement trop juste)
Ce que je te précisais aussi c'est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de le laisser sur secteur une fois chargé si l'on ne s'en sert pas. Tu pourra faire l'essai d'une charge complète le soir puis extinction du MBA et vérification au matin de la capacité de charge: Elle devrait être de 100%.


----------



## Dredriban (10 Août 2013)

Je vois, merci. On est d'accord alors, c'est top. Merci à toi pour toutes ces précisions ! Plus qu'à régler mon problème de luminosité.


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2013)

Désolé du doublon question sur le chargeur : Ça craint, genre si au bureau, on le laisse brancher en permanence sur le courant ? Comme ça, quand je reviens, juste le machin à brancher au MBA ? Merci.


----------



## sparo (11 Août 2013)

Pour tout de dire je ne me rappel même plus la dernière fois que j'ai débrancher les miens .... Y en a un qui est brancher depuis 5 ans ....

Bon je sais c'est pas super ecolo et tout mais bon


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2013)

Ah. Merci. Tant mieux. J'avais peur que ça nique le chargeur, non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

Dredriban a dit:


> Ah. Merci. Tant mieux. J'avais peur que ça nique le chargeur, non ?



Même s'il n'y parait pas c'est un chargeur assez complexe avec pas mal d'électronique embarquée et je ne pense pas qu'il soit raisonnable de le laisser branché en permanence.
Va voir sur ce lien ce qu'il en est:
http://www.righto.com/2012/05/apple-iphone-charger-teardown-quality.html


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2013)

Ok. Merci. Donc brancher/débrancher à chaque fois ?


----------



## sparo (11 Août 2013)

C'est plutôt un point de vue de principe ...... une télé c'est complexe aussi certains les laisses en veilles d'autre les débranche. De même pour un PC/MAC c'est très complexe aussi et certains les laisses en veille d'autres les débranches ....

Mais rassure toi le chargeur et conçu pour être brancher en permanence l'ordi que tu recharge avec lâchera probablement bien avant le chargeur, surtout si tu le laisse accrocher tranquillement au mur .....

En terme de tarif et de complexité préoccupe toi de préserver ta batterie en évitant de la déchargé trop profondément (c'est pas un drame de le faire mais les batterie LiPo n'aime pas être trop déchargé ni trop chargé d'ailleurs)


----------



## Dredriban (11 Août 2013)

Merci. Bah je compte faire comme dit : Si j'utilise mon MAC et que je peux, je le branche en permanence sur secteur. Sinon, si je ne l'utilise pas, je le laisse à l'air libre. Si je suis pas près d'un secteur, je ne le branche pas. Et lors de mon retour, je le recharge. Avec une décharge totale par mois, en évitant de descendre sous les 20%. J'ai bien appris ma leçon ? 

Sinon, pour le chargeur, sur 2 PCs, un seul a lâché, donc j'en sais rien. Donc si j'ai beau le laisser brancher au courant, et laisser pendre le fil sur le bureau, ça n'y changera pas grand chose ? xD


----------



## Dredriban (15 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Désolé, j'ai une énième questions. Conne, je vous l'accord. Imaginons, vous êtes sur votre bureau, dans votre chambre. Vous voulez rejoindre vos parents ou autre dans le salon, ou quelque part d'autre dans la maison. Vous conseillez de prendre le chargeur avec votre MAC sachant qu'il y a des prises, ou au-contraire, d'y aller sans chargeur et de l'utiliser comme un cycle. Je veux préserver au maximum les capacités du MAC dans le temps, d'où cette question incensée, mais bon, comme ça prend 5 secondes d'enlever le chargeur. x) Merci.


----------



## Dredriban (28 Août 2013)

Up sur ma question précédente. Et, les 12 heures d'autonomie on les a comment ? Je veux dire, je regardais une vidéo sur Safara, sans bluethoot, faible éclairage de partout, ça m'affichait "9 heures 50" et pourtant, j'ai fait ce qu'il est dit dans le topic. Normal ? Sinon, "Coconut Battery" ou un truc du genre indispensable ? Merci. (Je veux dire, genre pour 30 minutes de vidéo que je matte sur internet, je perds 6% tout de même. C'est pas énorme pour cette tâche alors que je la conserve comme dit ?). xD


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2013)

Dredriban a dit:


> Vous conseillez de prendre le chargeur avec votre MAC sachant qu'il y a des prises, ou au-contraire, d'y aller sans chargeur et de l'utiliser comme un cycle.


Je dirais de l'utiliser sur batterie.


----------



## lastnero (28 Août 2013)

Si ton ordi est très souvent branché, utiliser 20 % de temps en temps lui fera du bien. comme ca a été dit, les batteries n'aiment pas trop être déchargées, ni trop chargées. 

Il me semble qu'on peut changer la batterie sur MBA non ? si elle meure, il doit avoir moyen de redonner une nouvelle chance a ton ordi.


----------



## Dredriban (28 Août 2013)

Merci. Je sais, c'est ultra-con, mais : Imaginez, vous êtes sur votre bureau. Vous pouvez y rester pour utiliser le PC, donc rester sur secteur. Ce n'est pas contraignant, mais vous vous forcez à rester sur le bureau pour l'utiliser en secteur, donc pas niquer un cycle ou vous vous laissez tenter d'aller dans un coin plus confortable : lit, sans chargeur. Ça le fait ou pas ? A faire occasionnellement ou pas ? Et dernière option, charger sur secteur quand vous êtes sur le lit ? Je me prends la tête mais je veux vraiment la conserver longtemps. Surtout que dès la rentrée, j'aurais besoin de longs cycles pour la fac. 

Et là, normal que je perde 10% pour une vidéo de 40 minutes sur Safari tout en faible éclairage ? Les 12 heures on les a comment ? Merci.


----------



## lastnero (28 Août 2013)

10% pour 40m, ca te fait pratiquement 6h30 voir 7h en tout.
Sachant que internet, donc Wi-Fi allumé, + vidéo, + flash (vidéos sur internet). Or le flash est quelque chose qui consomme beaucoup ...
Donc au final, c'est extrêmement correct !

Met un divx avec vlc, Wi-Fi éteint, tu approcheras des 9h / 10h. 

Traitement de texte, luminosité pas trop forte, Wi-Fi et tout ce qui est inutile éteint, tu approcheras des 12h.
(conditions quand tu es en cours par exemple)

Pour la batterie ... te prend pas la tête à s'avoir si elle s'usera si tu fais ca ou ca. Quoi que tu fasses, elle s'usera. Peut être que dans 2 ans tu auras perdu 1 ou 2h. Mais ca sera pas plus pénalisant que ca et tu auras peut être un nouveau pc d'ici la !
Si tu veux garder ton mac 10 ans, ben il faudra changer entre temps la batterie, ce qui est normal et rien ne pourra y changer.

Pour le lit, je te dirais de le débrancher, car c'est plus pratique. Mais si tu le fais tout les jours, et pendant 5h, c'est plus intéressant oui de le brancher. Mais si tu utilises ton ordi 20m sur ton lit, que tu le branches ou pas, finalement, ca va pas changer grand chose.


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

lastnero a dit:


> Pour la batterie ... te prend pas la tête à s'avoir si elle s'usera si tu fais ca ou ca. Quoi que tu fasses, elle s'usera. ...
> 
> tu le branches ou pas, finalement, ca va pas changer grand chose.


 
Je confirme!
Ne te prend pas la tête avec la batterie!


----------



## Dredriban (28 Août 2013)

Merci ! Oui, je compte garder ce MBA durant toutes mes études, donc pour environ 5 ans. J'essaye donc d'être le plus productif et de maximiliser ses performances. Si je comprends bien : 

- Dès que tu peux, branche sur secteur. 
- Quand tu souhaites utiliser la "portabilité" de ton MAC chez toi, soit, ça n'excède pas 1 heure, tu ne branches pas. Soit ça excède 1 heure, tu branches. (Outre occassionnelement). 

Oui, je ne veux pas utiliser tous mes cycles chez moi, je veux les conserver pour la faculté. Sinon, pour vous, "Coconut Battery" un indispensable ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

Coconut te permet simplement de visualiser l'état de santé de la batterie (info que tu peux trouver par ailleurs dans "A propos ce ce mac")

Son intérêt, pour ceux qui comme toi semblent très inquiets de la santé de leur batterie, c'est qu'il permet de sauvegarder régulièrement cette valeur (Etat de santé en % de la capacité initiale) et d'aller comparer sur le site de Coconut l'évolution de sa batterie par rapport à la moyenne des utilisateurs de ce MEME modèle de Mac.

Ca peut te rassurer sur le fait que ta batterie se comporte ni mieux ni moins bien que celle de tous ceux qui utilisent le même Mac

(par exemple pour mon MacBookPro de mi-2008 avec lequel je ne prends aucune précaution particulière concernant la batterie...)


----------



## Dredriban (29 Août 2013)

Merci. J'utiliserai sans doute. Par-contre, c'est dingue, tu dis ne pas te soucier de ta batterie, et elle tient bien. Ton conseil ? Faire comme je le sens. Si j'ai envie de me poser 5 heures sans chargeur sur mon lit, de faire ? T'as une idée de combien de temps cela rallonge la durée de vie d'une batterie de faire la technique : Dès que je peux, secteur ? Imaginons qu'en ayant une gestion anarchique de sa batterie, on tienne 4 ans, tu penses que le prolongement d'une telle sûretée augmente la durée de vie en jours, mois ou année ? Merci.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2013)

Tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'en ne me souciant pas de ma batterie, au bout de 4 ans 1/2 elle est plutôt en meilleure santé que tous ceux qui ont des MacBook Pro identiques au mien et envoie leur données de santé batterie à Coconut... (en tous cas pas pire!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2013)

Moi on m'a dit que le fait d'avoir une batterie intégrée, il faut au contraire l'utiliser le plus souvent. Car même le cable branché, c'est la batterie qui prend... Donc en gros pour résumer ce qu'on m'a dit : utiliser la batterie jusqu'à sa décharge. Pendant le chargement utiliser le cable, et une fois pleine enlever le cable.


----------



## Dredriban (29 Août 2013)

Merci ! Je me tâte sur son utilisation. J'ai cru comprendre que MAC, comme l'iPhone, c'est un truc où quand c'est chargé, ça n'use pas de cycle, donc c'est pour ça.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2013)

Mais arrêtez de vous prendre la tête!

Un cycle de charge correspond à une charge de 100% de la capacité. C'est obtenu soit en une fois si vous chargez la batterie de 0% à 100%, ou ca peut être obtenu en 10 fois si 10 fois de suite vous chargez de 90% à 100%, ou encore en 20 fois si vous laissez branché en permanence et que le Mac se décharge jusqu'à 95% jusqu'à reprendre la charge jusqu'à 100% puis se laisse décharger jusqu'à95% et ainsi de suite


Maintenant quand Apple dit que ses batteries sont conçues pour 1000 cycles c'est une moyenne. C'est comme quand un fabricant de disque dur donne la durée de vie moyenne de ses disques. Certains disques claqueront au bout de 6 mois et d'autres tiendront 20 ans (mais la moyenne est conforme à ce qu'annonce le fabricant)


----------



## Dredriban (30 Août 2013)

Ok, merci. 1000 cycles, ça équivaut à 3 ans avec un cycle par jour ? M'ouais. x) En gros, OSEF de la batterie, fais comme tu le sens ?


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Août 2013)

@ Dredriban:
Va falloir qu'on t'interdise les "?" car ou bien tu es un grand inquiet ou bien alors tu es atteint de "questionite" aigüe !


----------



## Dredriban (31 Août 2013)

Cela doit être un syndrome méconnu. x)


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

(Cool, plus de réponses et de discussion que sur M4E.)

Rémy, jolie performance, ta batterie !

Tu en fais quelle utilisation de ton macbook ?
Souvent branché ? en déplacement ? juste 1h par jour sur le canapé ? etc...

Parce que, c'est vrai qu'on n'a pas besoin de s'embêter à surveiller sa batterie. 
Et c'est encore plus vrai, si on n'utilise très peu son macbook. (car on fait de toutes façon peu de cycles)

Avant, mon MBPro 15" 2008, je le branchais dès que je pouvais.

Là, j'attends mon MBA13, et je me repose la question de la batterie.

Chez moi, c'est plutot utilisation sédentaire. Juste pour avoir un portable le soir quand je suis avachi sur le canapé ou sur le lit (quand ma femme dort et que j'ai 5min à moi pour "tâter" mon mac. hé hé)
Donc, c'est pas comme un étudiant qui va l'utiliser du matin au soir, tous les jours de la semaine.


Pour en revenir à ce qui était dit "ne pas descendre en dessous de 20%", je suis pas sûr que ça soit un problème.
Les batteries Lithium Ion Polymère qui équipent nos MacBooks et iDevices, ne doivent jamais être complètement déchargées à 0%. Sinon la batterie est morte.
Mais je crois avoir lu récemment que quand notre mac / iphone affiche 0%, c'est pas un vrai 0% de la batterie. 
C'est l'arrêt de sécurité, pour justement ne pas tomber à 0%. (là où on ne pourrait pas recharger la batterie, même neuve.)

Bon, de temps en temps, ça doit pas poser problème.
Je vais pas fermer mon portable dès que je vois 19% de peur qu'il nique la batterie.


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2013)

Je l'utilise en déplacement, ou le soir sur mon canapé et je le branche uniquement quand "il le demande"... donc quand la batterie n'a plus que quelques %

Ou alors quand je sais que je dois l'emporter le lendemain, je le mets en charge durant la nuit pour qu'il soit à bloc le matin... 

mais je n'ai aucune règle précise.


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Combien tu as de cycles, après ces 4-5 ans ?


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2013)

814 cycles


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Je pensais que tu l'avais bien moins utilisée.  Comme quoi, y'a des batteries qui sont bien mieux que d'autres.  Je devais pas avoir plus de 300 cycles sur mon mbpro 2008 quand je l'ai vendu (2,5 ans d'utilisation ). Et la batterie ne tenait plus très longtemps.  En comparaison, le tien, c'est encore un marathonien.   Ça doit vachement dépendre de chacun et de sa façon d'utiliser. Presque impossible de généraliser. Ou de donner des comportements typiques.  Peut être pour ça que Apple n'en parle pas trop dans les pages du support.  (Pour pas que ça de retourne contre eux nsurtout avec les actions en justice US)


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2013)

oups jai fait une erreur de frappe hier.... c'est 614 cycles (pas 814)
Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je crois aussi que ca dépend de la batterie elle-même. Un peu la loterie en fait...

Et il est possible que la mienne s'effondre d'un seul coup et que dans 2 mois je sois obligé de la changer!
On verra bien....


----------



## Dredriban (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est dingue quand même. Mais tant mieux, t'as aucune prise de tête, et t'as encore une super batterie. Je me pose toutes ces questions pour repousser au plus loin l'achat d'une autre batterie, mais bon, j'y perds en portabibilité avec toutes ces interrogations. x)

En fait, j'ai pas mal de monde autour de moi qui ont dû changer leur batterie de MB au bout de 4 ans. Franchement, je pense que si on utilise quotidiennement son PC, sans secteur, on doit utiliser un bon cycle par jour.


----------



## thierry37 (6 Septembre 2013)

Merci Remy de m'avoir fait découvrir le suivi par Coconut Battery. (en 2009, j'utilisais juste pour voir le nombre de cycles)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau (et premier) MBA.
Je fais faire comme toi et pas me prendre la tête, pour ce que j'en fais. 
Branché tout le temps quand je suis sur le bureau, assis, installé sur la table.
Sur batterie quand c'est plus pratique, sur le canapé, le lit, etc.

Mon but est d'en profiter, pas de devoir réfléchir tout le temps à ce que je devrai faire ou pas.
On verra dans 3 ans.


----------



## thierry37 (12 Octobre 2013)

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles après un bon mois avec mon nouveau MBA.

J'ai voulu tester un peu le comportement avec la batterie.

Reçu le vendredi 6 septembre (1 cycle affiché à la livraison), je l'ai évidemment utilisé à fond tout le premier week end.
En fait, je voulais déjà voir combien il pouvait tenir, donc sur batterie tout le week end. Je n'ai dû le brancher que le dimanche soir. 2ème cycle affiché.
Trop impressionné par l'autonomie ! Ils n'ont pas menti.

Ensuite, pour son premier mois, j'ai voulu le laisser branché le plus souvent possible.
Justement pour voir comment ça va faire. Est ce que ça compte comme des cycles, ou pas ?

Je dois avouer que c'était galère de me trimballer le chargeur et le cable sur le lit.

J'ai pris la peine de marquer les % consommés, à chaque fois que je le branchais sur secteur.
Utilisé 10 fois sur batterie, pour un total de 60% "accumulés"

Début octobre, j'étais rendu à 4 cycles.
On peut donc se dire que même branché sur secteur, ça "consomme" un peu la batterie.
Mais bien moins que si on est pas branché.
Jusque là, c'est logique et ça confirme un peu ce qu'on pensait.

Maintenant, j'attaque son 2ème mois, et cette fois, je l'utilise comme ça me plait, au plus pratique.
Sur table, avec le chargeur à coté. Pour le reste, c'est sur batterie (sur le lit, le canapé, et aussi pour 3 minutes de surf même si le chargeur est à coté, je ne m'embête pas à le brancher)
Il tourne entre 70 et 100% de charge.
On verra combien de cycle ça va bouffer sur ce 2ème mois, quand je n'y prête pas attention.

On se retrouve donc vers début novembre.


----------



## thierry37 (12 Octobre 2013)

Jai oublié de préciser que je ne l'utilise que le soir. Pas très longtemps. D'où le peu de cycles. Juste 60% de batterie. Le reste branché au secteur. 
J'aurai dû marquer les temps d'utilisation mais ça devenait un peu trop.


----------



## Adriench (13 Octobre 2013)

J'avais une petite question. Je possède un MBA depuis ce midi, je l'ai mis à charger dès que je l'ai reçu. Ma batterie est donc à 100%, le petit voyant est vert. Dois-je le laisser sur secteur pendant tout le reste de la soirée, ou bien enlever le chargeur ? J'ai l'impression que le pourcentage ne bouge pas en fait et "stagne". Est-ce normal ou pas ? Merci 

PS : Je débute un peu, je tate on va dire ahah


----------



## edd72 (13 Octobre 2013)

Adriench a dit:


> J'avais une petite question. Je possède un MBA depuis ce midi, je l'ai mis à charger dès que je l'ai reçu. Ma batterie est donc à 100%, le petit voyant est vert. Dois-je le laisser sur secteur pendant tout le reste de la soirée, ou bien enlever le chargeur ? J'ai l'impression que le pourcentage ne bouge pas en fait et "stagne". Est-ce normal ou pas ? Merci
> 
> PS : Je débute un peu, je tate on va dire ahah



Ben tu le laisses branché (sinon, tu vas faire des cycles -évidemment si tu es en mobilité, tu l'utilises sur batteries-), il va couper la charge tout seul et ne charger à nouveau que quand nécessaire (tu verras l'indicateur descendre jusqu'à 95%, ne pas le forcer à recharger durant cette décharge contrôlée -faite pour éviter les micro-charges successives-).


----------



## Adriench (13 Octobre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben tu le laisses branché (sinon, tu vas faire des cycles -évidemment si tu es en mobilité, tu l'utilises sur batteries-), il va couper la charge tout seul et ne charger à nouveau que quand nécessaire (tu verras l'indicateur descendre jusqu'à 95%, ne pas le forcer à recharger durant cette décharge contrôlée -faite pour éviter les micro-charges successives-).



Nickel, c'est bien ce que je pensais. J'étais étonné par la "longueur" du 100% en fait et que la batterie soit déjà chargée aussi rapidement. Mais bon je vais attendre que ça se décharge tout seul. Je te remercie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

Dernière question par rapport à la première charge, après j'arrête de vous embêter. Ca va faire pas loin de 5-6 heures que la batterie est à 100% sans que le pourcentage ne bouge, ça me parait long ahah. Et dois-je le laisser branché encore cette nuit pour que j'évite de couper la charge dès la 1ere utilisation ? Encore merci.


----------



## thierry37 (13 Octobre 2013)

Si tu restes branché au secteur, ta batterie rester à 100% tout le temps.
Est ce que c'est ton premier ordinateur portable ?

Si tu relis les pages précédentes, en gros, ne t'embêtes pas trop avec ton portable.
Tu le branches quand tu es en position fixe, sur une table, au bureau.
Et pour le reste, tu l'utilises sur batterie.


----------



## Adriench (13 Octobre 2013)

Oui depuis que je l'ai acheté cet après-midi midi je l'ai laissé sur secteur et reste à 100% (je ne sais pas si c'est dû à la 1ere charge en fait). Mais étant donné qu'on m'a dit juste avant que le pourcentage devait baisser et que ce n'est pas le cas, je voulais juste avoir des précisions là dessus 
C'est mon 2eme ordi portable, 1er Mac, mais sa batterie était tellement pourrie, que j'ai vraiment pas envie de foirer quoi que ce soit avec ça en fait (c'est peut être con tu me diras).


----------



## thierry37 (13 Octobre 2013)

Bon, je le re-répette...
Ne t'en fais pas, utilise ton macbook à ta convenance et profites-en. (plutot que de passer ton temps à te demander s'il faut le brancher ou pas.)

Il a une batterie moderne, et super bien faite par Apple.

Si tu es sur une table pour longtemps, bah, tu mets le chargeur, et il reste à 100%.
Et ça ne l'abime pas. Le chargeur régule.

Si tu es en vadrouille, ou sur ton canapé, ou ailleurs de pas pratique pour le brancher, bah tu restes sur batterie. (C'est quand même un ordi portable !!)
Et tu le chargeras plus tard.

Et certains recommandent de faire une décharge complète, au moins une fois par mois.

Voilà. Arrête de trop stresser et profite de ton MBA.


----------



## Adriench (13 Octobre 2013)

Ahah ça marche. Merci beaucoup. Bonne soirée


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Bon, je le re-répette...
> Ne t'en fais pas, utilise ton macbook à ta convenance et profites-en. (plutot que de passer ton temps à te demander s'il faut le brancher ou pas.)
> 
> Il a une batterie moderne, et super bien faite par Apple.
> ...


 
Voilà, là cette fois, tout est dit!!!


----------



## thierry37 (14 Octobre 2013)

Je ne le disais pas méchament du tout.

En fait, je comprends très bien qu'on se pose plein de questions sur son nouveau joujoux.
Et Apple est très  avare en conseil, car c'est un sujet sensible. (faudrait pas que ça se retourne contre eux, si la batterie ne marche pas comme ils disent)
(Je faisais et pensais pareil)

Mais au final, on se pourrit l'existence à trop s'inquiéter. Et on profite bien moins de notre super macbook air.
C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai appris, des derniers temps.

(Bon, ok... je suis beau parleur. Je suis quand même le gars qui essaie de voir combien de cycles je vais bouffer ce mois, si je me branche pas tout le temps. 
Mais c'est pour la bonne cause. Une expérience scientifique.)


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Je ne le disais pas méchament du tout.
> ...


 

Mais je ne l'ai pas pris comme ça! au contraire! 

Je pense même qu'on devrait afficher cette réponse en post-it en haut de forum, car pour moi c'est la BONNE réponse à tous ceux qui s'inquiètent de la santé de leur batterie.


----------



## zined (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Je viens de lire la totalité de ce sujet que j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié.

Vos conseils sont-ils les mêmes relativement à la batterie d'un *iPad Air* s'il-vous-plaît ?


Merci beaucoup, et très belle semaine à vous toutes et vous tous
Cordialement
zined


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juillet 2014)

zined a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde.
> 
> Je viens de lire la totalité de ce sujet que j'ai vraiment beaucoup apprécié.
> 
> ...



Il vaudrait mieux que tu développes ce qui te préoccupe ou ce que tu attends...


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Pepeye ; je te remercie pour ton message






pepeye66 a dit:


> Il vaudrait mieux que tu développes ce qui te préoccupe ou ce que tu attends



Si je viens d'acquérir un iPad Air ça n'est pas pour les possibilités de mobilité de l'appareil, mais pour pouvoir utiliser certaines applications propres à ce  device ou à son ergonomie (la spécificité du tactile par rapport à l'utilisation d'une souris). Il est généralement utilisé à l'intérieur, au studio, et j'ai donc la possibilité de le brancher presque systématiquement sur le secteur électrique.

Après avoir lu le sujet ci-dessus (et vérifié que l'iPad Air, tout comme le Mac Book Pro, possède bien une batterie au lithium-polymère) je me dis qu'en utilisant mon iPad Air en le branchant dès que possible sur le secteur électrique je devrais pouvoir ne pas grapiller sur le nombre de cycles pour lequel la batterie est conçue, et en conséquence pouvoir en prolonger la durée de vie... ???...? 

Qu'en pensez-vous s'il-vous-plaît ?


Je vous souhaite une très belle journée
Cordialement
zined


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2014)

Même au studio, tu verras que le fait d'avoir un fil à la patte en permanence est vite pénible.

Utilise l'iPAD non connecté et mets le en charge quand tu vois que le niveau est faible.

Quel intérêt d'avoir une batterie et de chercher à en prendre soin si tu te mets des contraintes t&#8217;amenant à ne pas en profiter???

Il sera toujours temps de l'utiliser branché sur le secteur quand la batterie aura vieilli et qu'elle ne tiendra plus la charge (si tu n'as pas acheté un nouveau modèle d'iPAD d'ici là)


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Remy
Je te remercie pour ton message, et merci de m'avoir fait part de ta réflexion, c'est très sympa 


Bon après-midi à toi
Cordialement
zined


----------



## footmax3333 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je tiens d'abord à remercier Thierry de m'avoir mené ici 

Si j'ai bien compris, lors d'une utilisation longue durée du Mac (j'ai le Mac Air), il vaut mieux resté branché sur secteur (même si le Mac est à 100)%, c'est bien cela?

Je suis étudiant, donc en gros, si j'arrive à la fac avec 100%, au moment de rentrer chez moi (admettons qu'il soit a 50%) je le mets tout de suite en charge et le laissé branché jusqu'au lendemain? Parce qu'après les cours, je dois utilisé mon ordo bien 5-6h, j'ai donc intérêt à le laisser branché dès que possible?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## thierry37 (24 Septembre 2014)

Tu as trouvé le chemin. 

Oui, c'est bien cela. (de l'avis de plusieurs, sur ce topic)

En rentrant de la fac, tu le branches quand tu peux.
Si tu bosses sur ta table, tu le laisses branché.
Si tu le prends sur ton lit, tu le débranches.

(Perso avec mon Macbook Air, si je regarde en film au lit, je déplace le chargeur, car je sais que ça va me pomper sur la batterie. Mais pas pour les aller-retours vers le canapé)

Profites-en bien !


----------



## footmax3333 (24 Septembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse Thierry!

J'espère que c'est la bonne méthode


----------



## clemdruid (14 Janvier 2015)

C'est vrai que l'on veux tous garder le plus longtemps possible notre "précieux" au meilleur de sa forme. 
Mais l'intérêt d'un portable est aussi d'être justement transportable, sans s'encombrer de quoi que se soit. D'autant plus les derniers macbook air, si léger et autonome. (C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je n'emporte que rarement mon Hddexterne, car de la même maniere on perd en mobilité et aussi énormément en autonomie: la batterie ne tient plus que 3h en alimentant ce dernier...)
Et pour finir je dirais qu'en plus le programme de changement de batterie d'Apple coûte 129. C'est pas grand chose en comparaison du prix du mac. 
Si on tient 5ans, ca represente 2,15 par mois..


----------



## RobinL (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite que Clemdruid ait remonté le topic pour revenir sur la discussion entre footmax3333 et Thierry37, et y apporter mon propre point de vue. (Ok, je donne mon avis sans raison :rose

Si vous branchez votre MBA dès que vous en avez l'occasion, vous n'allez sûrement pas changer vos habitudes mais sait-on jamais ?!?

Pour ma part, j'enchaîne les journées de cours ou de travail avec mon MBA débranché de 8h à 18h et souvent, s'il reste plus de 30-35% de batterie, je l'utilise encore un peu avant de le brancher. 
J'ai pris l'habitude de faire comme je ferais avec mon iPhone : le brancher uniquement lorsqu'il arrive à 10-15% de batterie ou quand je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir te tenir ma journée du lendemain.

Et, après 1 an et demi, il tient encore facilement 12-13h si je suis sur Office, 8-9h si j'utilise à fond internet ou que je regarde des films et 3-4h si je travaille sur des logiciels un peu plus gros avec un ou deux DDE branché(s) !
Le nombre de cycles approche les 300-350 pour une bête qui peut aller à 1000 il me semble.

Donc je rejoins entièrement Clemdruid sur l'idée qu'un MBA donne sa pleine mesure seulement s'il n'est pas branché constamment.


----------



## thierry37 (17 Janvier 2015)

Je ne reviendrai pas sur les discussions. Vous connaissez mon avis. Suffit de remonter aux pages précédentes. 

Et c'est bien de donner nos avis différents. 


En fait, la seule chose qui change chez toi, c'est que tu as quelques cycles en plus, du fait que tu ne branche ton chargeur que à 23h (à 10%) plutôt qu'à 19h en rentrant (30%)

Calcul à la louche (grosse louche!)
260j x 20% = 52 cycles sur un an. 

C'est rien. 

Par contre, le gars qui utilise débranché tout la journée chez lui, par choix, ça va lui faire un paquet de cycles en plus. ;-)


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2015)

Le nombre de cycle n'a rien à voir avec le mode de recharge, le taux de décharge de la batterie au moment où on branche sur le secteur ou l'heure à laquelle on effectue ce rechargement.

Le nombre de cycles correspond au nombre de décharges complètes de la batterie. Ce nombre de décharges est égal à la consommation électrique totale cumulée du Mac et donc n'est fonction que du nombre d'heures d'usage et de la gourmandise électrique des applications utilisées.


----------



## Drikos24 (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour j'aurais juste une petite question également,

J'ai un MBA 2014 depuis mi septembre et je trouve que le comptage de cycle de ma batterie est un peu chelou.

En effet normalement 1 cycle c'est de 0 à 100%.

Or perso je branche le MBA lorsque je l'utilise chez moi ce qui fait que je fais toujours des petites recharges genre 70 à 100%.

Sauf qu'il me compte 1 cycle à chaque fois j'ai l'impression. J'ai juste rechargé de 30% donc pas une charge complet. Je sais bien que ça s'additionne mais là c'est permanent.

Bref c'est chelou quoi..


----------

